# Harry Redknapp



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Any one else think that he's lost it going back to Portsmouth ?

HARRY REDKNAPP QUOTES :

"Even when they had Moore, Hurst and Peters, West Ham's average finish was about 17th. It just shows how crap the other 8 of us were"

"With the foreign players it's more difficult. Most of them don't even bother with the golf, they don't want to go racing. They don't even drink"

"Samassi Abou don't speak the English too good"

"Dani is so good-looking I don't know whether to play him or f*ck him"

"Hartson's got more previous than Jack the Ripper"

"By the look of him he must have headed a lot of balls" - Harry Redknapp about the lovely Iain Dowie

"Where are we in relation to Europe? Not far from Dover"

"He's got a broken tie-up"

- Harry Redknapp about injury-prone Robbie Slater

"I sorted out the formation last night lying in bed with the wife. When your husband's as ugly as me, you'd only want to talk football"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think he lost it going there in the 1st place, the guy's turned into a laughing stock IMHO.

What does Foggy think I wonder he's a Pompey fan isn't he?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Pompey!!!!

I'd sooner watch Frankie Howard in Up Pompeii























Titter ye not!!

























"Shut yer face missus"!!


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Any one else think that he's lost it going back to Portsmouth ?


Possibly - I guess we'll find out as the season progresses. One thing is for sure, he was treading water at Southampton, so he had to do something.



> I think he lost it going there in the 1st place


That's harsh, PG







He took Pompey from near the foot of Div 1 to champions the following season. Anyone who witnessed some of the football played by the team that season will know it was something special. Having followed lower division football for 30 years, the quality of football I witnessed Pompey produce that season was nothing short of breathtaking.

Harry led us to the Premiership and kept us there for the majority of two seasons. Along the way, we beat Man U twice, Liverpool twice (once in the cup), Spurs twice, and so on. We were the only side to gain 2 points from Arsenal (home and away combined) in our first season in the Premiership.

My biggest fear now, is that Harry won't be able to get us out of the trouble we're in, with the current players we have. Gone are the shrewd signings Harry made during his first stay at the club - names like Sherringham, Yakubu, De Zeuew (spelling ?), Stone, Berger etc. Will he be able to get the squad strengthened in time, or have the backing to do it ?

As I say, time will tell....

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot see them getting out of it to be honest Ian, it's too late.

Still Sir Alex may well be looking for a new job next year.









What about Keano going to Celtic.







Real Madrid don't want him now because one of their midfield players had an excellent game at the weekend.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> I cannot see them getting out of it to be honest Ian, it's too late.


I don't disagree, Roy. I feel we need three wins out of our next 5 games to even be in with a slim chance of escaping the drop. After that, it depends on IF we can get the right players in during the January transfer window. One thing, for sure, is we need "Fortress Fratton" back along with the fantastic support the fans provide. 7 home games without a home win, simply isn't good enough.

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I wish them luck Foggy, as you say if they can get the right players in January then anything is possible.









I just hope United can win tonight or I feel the league is lost again.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Foggy said:


> De Zeuew (spelling ?),
> 
> Foggy
> 
> ...


Arjan de Zeeuw. Those were good days at Oakwell














.

We'll see how much Sir Alex gets to spend in January.

If it's bugger all then he's on his way







.

He's reaping the whirlwind of being arrogant whilst he was at the top. Bad karma maaan







.

All I can remember about Portsmouth is that bloody bell







.


----------

